# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Ρυθμιση cookies σε windows 10.

## d.antonis

Μια βοηθεια παιδες αν καποιος γνωριζει. Εκανα τη δωρεαν αναβαθμιση σε windows 10 το καλοκαιρι. Με το firefox οπου και να μπω μου βγαινει μηνυμα αποδοχης cookies. Υπαρχει καμμια ρυθμιση που μπορω να κανω γι'αυτο διοτι στις ρυθμισεις που μπαινω δεν εχει καποιο πεδιο η καποιο ''κουτακι'' που πρεπει να ''τσεκαρω''' η πια εγω δεν μπορω να το βρω. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και αναμενω.....

----------


## @Vagelis@

ριξε μια ματια αν σε καλυπτει http://www.elgreko.gr/showthread.php?15015

----------


## d.antonis

Eυχαριστω  Βαγγελη ,νομιζω βρηκα την ακρη.

----------

